# Heather wins.



## PHRAG (Jun 25, 2006)

Or maybe it is the ghastly orchidelirium? Either way, I am now buying paphs. And while I can't say they are all multiflorals like Heather wanted  , I think some of them should turn out nice.

Here is a list of what is ordered, though not yet confirmed...

1 Lynleigh Koopowitz (delenatii x malipoense)
2 Envy Green (malipoense x primulinum)
3 Memoria Larry Heuer (malipoense x emersonii)
4 Armeni White (armeniacum x delenatii)
5 Ho Chi Minh (delenatii x vietnamense)
6 Magic Lantern (micranthum x delenatii)
7 Gloria Naugle (micranthum x rothschildianum)
8 Harold Koopowitz (malipoense x rothschildianum)
9 Philippinense
10 Philippinense var. roebelinii
11 Rothschildianum (Fly Eagle x Rex)
12 Rothschildianum (Borneo x Self)
13 Rothschildianum (Borneo x C.E.)
14 Rothschildianum (Sam's Delight x Black Star)
15 St. Swithin (Philippinense x Rothschildianum)


----------



## Marco (Jun 25, 2006)

Wow! I remember you saying you don't go on shopping sprees? oke: 

You got the phil var. robellenii and a phil. ! :clap:

Great Haul!


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 25, 2006)

Marco said:


> Wow! I remember you saying you don't go on shopping sprees? oke:


 
Yeah, that was my lame attempt at sarcasm. 

I am still undecided on the Harold Koopowitz. I like Gloria Naugle better, and Paph Edna Ratcliffe is calling my name. May have to swap those out.


----------



## Heather (Jun 25, 2006)

Mwahahahahaha!!! 
Mr. "I am NOT buying any Paphs..."

hahaha...oke:
(I am going to milk this for all it is worth, you know that, yes?)


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 25, 2006)

It's all good. While I had the credit card out, I ordered you a miltonia.

:rollhappy:



I'm not kidding.


----------



## L I Jane (Jun 25, 2006)

It's fun isn't it Heather to lead these poor lambs to slaughter Ahahahahahhhhhhhhha


----------



## L I Jane (Jun 25, 2006)

BTW I have the 1st 7 you had listed, Phrag, & also St Swithin.Now you need Dollgoldi.:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jun 25, 2006)

:evil: :evil: :evil: 

No sanderianums?? You gotta have sanderianumsoke: :evil: 

Jon
________
IOLITE


----------



## Heather (Jun 25, 2006)

Oh, do I get credit for the phil. var. roeb? and what about Jon and I on the roths - you got FOUR??? Hahahaha!!!



Jon in SW Ohio said:


> :evil: :evil: :evil:
> 
> No sanderianums?? You gotta have sanderianumsoke: :evil:
> 
> Jon



OMG, the fun is just beginning!! 

I love you guys...who in the world could ask for better friends?
:rollhappy:

(oh, and you can count that Miltonia towards our contest fodder...) oke:


----------



## Marco (Jun 25, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> :evil: :evil: :evil:
> 
> No sanderianums?? You gotta have sanderianumsoke: :evil:
> 
> Jon



Sanderianums!!!Yeah go for the hybrids!!!!PEOY!!!!:drool:


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 25, 2006)

Actually, I may be ordering five roths. I see a nice one listed at Ratcliffe orchids.

Jane, I looked at Doll goldi, but the long pouch just didn't strike me. 

Jon, I just can't justify spending that much money on a slow growing, long petaled plant. I would rather spend that kind of money on flasks.

Heather, the miltonia seedling comes with a legally binding contract that states if you can grow the plant and bloom it you will receive a $1000 credit at any orchid vendor of your choice. So you will have to keep it. :rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Jun 25, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Heather, the miltonia seedling comes with a legally binding contract that states if you can grow the plant and bloom it you will receive a $1000 credit at any orchid vendor of your choice. So you will have to keep it. :rollhappy:



And how *exactly* would that be alluding to the title of this post? In case you forgot it was "Heather Wins"....this is not winning....where is my BS sanderianum for all my troubles? huh? huh??


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 25, 2006)

Heather said:


> And how *exactly* would that be alluding to the title of this post? In case you forgot it was "Heather Wins"....this is not winning....where is my BS sanderianum for all my troubles? huh? huh??


 
Your troubles? You enjoy dropping suggestions until people have no other choice but to buy the plants you want them to buy. Heather is the wolf, and we are all just

:chick: :chick: :chick: 

I am pretty sure for the amount of money a BS Sanderianum would cost, I could have a breeder name a new Miltonia cross 'Heathers Favorite'

Now that would be classic!


----------



## Heather (Jun 25, 2006)

Sigh...you don't appreciate me do you? 
oke:

Hmmm, "wolfgirl" mmm, I could warm up to that maybe....

Oh and you *ASKED* for suggestions, if I recall!! lol!

oh, OH, and LIEN is going to get it for letting that whole Miltonia thing out of the bag too....geez....you people are just ruthless!!


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 25, 2006)

Well, teasing you about miltonias is starting to get old. So you don't have to put up with it for much longer. It was fun while it lasted though.  

I did ask for suggestions, but I will continue to blame you for making me WANT to ask for suggestions. Ha ha

You are appreciated. Though, maybe it is a good thing you only grow paphs and phrags. If you grew anything else, I have a feeling the rest of us would be growing it too, and I am running out of room!


----------



## Heather (Jun 25, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> I did ask for suggestions, but I will continue to blame you for making me WANT to ask for suggestions. Ha ha



Happy to oblige. I am honored to take the credit for your downfall...I have no problem with that whatsoever.


Who's next??:evil:


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jun 26, 2006)

Now you both just need a nice tank full of coral to accent your paphsoke: 

They go good with Neos too...:evil: 

Jon
________
Avandia Law


----------



## Wogga (Jun 26, 2006)

hey while were on the topic of sending out BS sanderianums... ill take a jacob's ladder, thanks. :evil: 

whats all this business about miltonias? who likes miltonias? arent they those things that look like little fat kids?


----------



## TADD (Jun 26, 2006)

Flowers that look like fat kids? Hey that's my nickname. I have an orchid that looks like me?

Where are the:
fairrieanum???? Hellooooo??????


----------

